# 05 Nissan Murano "Jumping / Jolting"



## Cuddles2point0 (Nov 6, 2016)

*05 Nissan Murano &quot;Jumping / Jolting&quot;*

05 Nissan Murano "Jumping / Jolting" Hello all, I am a new to the site & new to the Murano, I am having a few problems and can't find an answer anywhere, I have been looking for over a week on the net with no luck. My 05 Murano SL is "jumping/Jolting" here and there sometimes it happens when I am turning , slowing down and hitting the gas to go again, also happens when just driving at all speeds . it all started happening when I put the suv into "Ds " mode the rpms jump up to about 4000-4500 wneh I hit the gas they keep going up but when I let off the gas they don't go back down they stay high & sometimes even when I switch back to "D" mode the rpms jumping/bouncing like crazy back and forth from 2000 - 4000 & the suz keeps "Jolting / jumping" don't know what else to call it. Happens every time I drive the SUV now and its not throwing any lights on the dash. Any help would b great. Thank you.


----------

